

Ask HN: Anyone know how to find a video based on it's plot? - EwanG

So here's the situation - while flitting around the net tonight I was reminded of a web video I watched a couple times several years ago. I believe it was on Atom "Films", and I seem to recall it being sponsored by Absolut Vodka. Had a quirky, upbeat instrumental theme. Storyline was that a guy saw a coin, went to pick it up, and died. He gets to the office where they process people to determine where they are going to go, and is told he is a bit short of points. We then see a calamity happen that upsets things in the office, and our protagonist gets back to Earth where he tries to make up the missing number of points. This includes saying good bye to his girlfriend in her sleep, getting a smoothie, doing some dancing, and just as he is about to be dragged off again, flipping the coin he picked up to land in a beggar's cup. We then see he has earned enough points, and as the doors open to put him in to be processed again, they close, and he is whisked off to his reward.<p>With all that information, WHY can't I find the title of this video? Of course the answer is that the key words for this search are too common. Still, if I can give the synopsis, why can't Google (or someone else), compare that to storylines of videos that were published originally on the web, and give me a short list for me to wade through and/or watch?<p>If such a thing exists, feel free to point it out to me!
======
hugh3
Yeah, I'm pretty sure you dreamed it.

~~~
EwanG
Actually it turns out to have been Reitman's first "film" - a 16 minute short
entitled "In God We Trust". Was on Atom Films before they were bought out, and
now you have to search long and hard for it even once you know what it's
called.

That said, I'd STILL like something that lets me search based on the plot :-)

